# Sargent report-14 Jan 2016



## illesr23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Long time lurker here. Figured I'd contribute a report since I'm always looking on here for Intel on where to fish. Left killeen, TX at 0400 and headed to sargent. Made it there around 0800 and headed left on the beach after the bridge. Driving was good but we had to dodge trees everywhere and the forecast was foggy. We stopped at the spot where all the poles are sticking out from the beach. Don't know what yall call that area. Looks like it used to be a pier back in the day. Our goal was to catch some big uglies. We had live crab, frozen mullet and shrimp. 

We soaked half crabs as far as we could cast hoping to hit the guts. It was hard to tell where the guts were since it was so choppy and waves were hard to read. While the long rods were out we threw shrimp in the wade gut on a fish finder rig with 2oz pyramid weight. Wasn't long before the rods with shrimp in the wade gut started going off. We caught several upper slot reds and some big whiting. We kept 3 and let the rest go. No big uglies on this trip. Nothing touched the long rods. All the action was up close. We moved and tried to reach the cut heading east but the trees were not passable the further down we went. We set up and fished where we couldn't go any further and caught nothing. Sorry for long post. I hope it will help someone out as it has helped me reading your guys reports.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I am determined to not let Sargent beat me. I've been down there twice, and been skunked twice. I am getting madder at them by the day. Sharkchum, if you are reading this... what does this a huge amount of rain upsteam typically do to the fishing in the surf there?


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those are some really nice looking slot reds.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking reds!
Next time, turn right after the bridge.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice! Good job..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report. The poles are what's left of a old transfer station that would redistribute gas or oil from the rigs offshore. That area has always been a great spot to fish for several reasons. The poles themselves are structure and will draw fish, plus that whole area is loaded with small Coquina clams, which are a great food source for almost any fish that lives in the surf zone. The most overlooked feature is Cedar lake's. On a outgoing tide, the water from the lakes will leach out into the surf, creating a up-welling of water, bringing with it a abundance of small invertebrates, which the shrimp, crab, and bait fish feed on, thus attracting the larger fish that we as fisherman are trying to catch.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> Thanks for the report. I am determined to not let Sargent beat me. I've been down there twice, and been skunked twice. I am getting madder at them by the day. Sharkchum, if you are reading this... what does this a huge amount of rain upsteam typically do to the fishing in the surf there?


If it makes it's way into the Brazos or San Bernard it can ruin the fishing in Sargent for months. This has been the worst year for fishing I have ever seen and it's all because of the rain we had earlier in the year.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> If it makes it's way into the Brazos or San Bernard it can ruin the fishing in Sargent for months. This has been the worst year for fishing I have ever seen and it's all because of the rain we had earlier in the year.


pretty sure that's the reason I never hit 'the run' on the upper coast. That and this heat.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> Nice report. The poles are what's left of a old transfer station that would redistribute gas or oil from the rigs offshore. That area has always been a great spot to fish for several reasons. The poles themselves are structure and will draw fish, plus that whole area is loaded with small Coquina clams, which are a great food source for almost any fish that lives in the surf zone. The most overlooked feature is Cedar lake's. On a outgoing tide, the water from the lakes will leach out into the surf, creating a up-welling of water, bringing with it a abundance of small invertebrates, which the shrimp, crab, and bait fish feed on, thus attracting the larger fish that we as fisherman are trying to catch.


how far down are these poles and is it as tough to get to as the cut was? Want to explore the area as much as I can without burying the truck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ChasingReds said:


> how far down are these poles and is it as tough to get to as the cut was? Want to explore the area as much as I can without burying the truck.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


It's a little over 8 miles from the swing bridge and it's so rough it makes the trail going to the cut look like a 4 lane freeway. You really need a 4x4 to explore everything, and that can even get you in trouble if your not careful.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

thx, thought so. looked rough on Google maps. I'll hang out in the safe zones for now. 'ppreciate the info

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> If it makes it's way into the Brazos or San Bernard it can ruin the fishing in Sargent for months. This has been the worst year for fishing I have ever seen and it's all because of the rain we had earlier in the year.


Hmmm... not good to hear...

Oh well, only 4 months until I can get serious about trout fishing the surf in Surfside again!


----------



## illesr23 (Oct 22, 2013)

ChasingReds said:


> how far down are these poles and is it as tough to get to as the cut was? Want to explore the area as much as I can without burying the truck.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


We drove on the beach until we got there. Sand was hard packed. No 4x4 was required. Just had to go around some trees during some spots. If the tide was higher than it was we would of never made it there.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Oh well, only 4 months until I can get serious about trout fishing the surf in Surfside again!


I'm with ya brotha! Cant wait..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

illesr23 said:


> We drove on the beach until we got there. Sand was hard packed. No 4x4 was required. Just had to go around some trees during some spots. If the tide was higher than it was we would of never made it there.


Just in case you didn't know, ya'll were very lucky. Sargent beach is almost all clay with just a few inches of sand over it. If you drive along the water and break through the sand into the clay your gonna be there a while.
This is one of dozens I see every year that think they can drive along the water in Sargent.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

h:


----------

